# transferring NPL



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

Not that this has to be done often but it would be nice if there was a way to transfer a season pass list from one Tivo to the other. This was the one drawback that I hated when I got my Series 3. I had to go back and set up all of my season passes again. Of course I know I would have had to change some of them anyway to record from the HD channel instead of the SD channel but if I could have just copied the whole list over, then I could easily go through and make the updates instead of having to go back and forth between the two Tivos to find out what season passes I needed to have setup.

One way they could probably do this is with the Tivo desktop. You could have the desktop list out the season passes and then have select some or all of the season passes for transfer and then it could either back them up to a compressed file on the computer to transfer to the new Tivo if you didn't have a way to have both Tivos hooked up at the same time or the desktop could tell the two Tivos to make the transfer.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

DrWho453 said:


> Not that this has to be done often but it would be nice if there was a way to transfer a season pass list from one Tivo to the other.


Actually, what I would like is to broaden the concept by making it easy to import and export season passes, the ToDo list, wishlists, and the NPL to and from a PC or a TiVo. This would allow for greater flexibility in programming, a also would allow me to do things like keep track of what is recorded on the TiVos in a spreadsheet. One thing I frequently would like to do is send the spreadsheet to my firends and family when I'm planning a movie night so they can pick out the movie ahead of time.

By the way, the files wouldn't need to be compressed. They're tiny.


----------

